# Does this feeling ever happen to you?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As lots of you know, I take meds for anxiety. But another feeling has been creeping into my opinions.

I came here to learn stuff because I'm just your average citizen. I've learned a lot. Then something happened.

I was reading a survival magazine at the coffee shop, and I just got bummed out, big time. All the elements like, no food, marauders, radiation, weapons, medicine, heavy casualties, etc. I had to put the magazine back into the rack.

The reason I like it here is that periodically Denton's nurse at the "home" let's him use the institution's computer. I find I can make it through just about anything if I can find a laugh.

But sometimes it does happen here. My wife needs meds, but we have 4WDs and enough weapons to make it out, etc--but a situation neither of us were trained for other than use of the item and maintenance.

It's also been very gloomy, dark and cold in my area, and this adds to the atmosphere. But it sometimes strikes me as what it might be like "the last man standing."

Does anyone here ever decide to stop prepping for a day or two, just for a breather?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Naw have been doing it for so long it's second nature.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Life goes on regardless of the things you do while living it. Grandchildren give you hope and joy. Your own children give you hope and joy you also get a warm feeling seeing them do well in life. Yea hanging out in a dark place is not good. I remind myself with a smile sometimes that we may never needs some of our preps and that is a good thing. Always remember God is in charge.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I wish I could adopt that personality. Here's an example, I'm rotating ammunition through magazines for fresh rounds. Suddenly I realize these rounds were not designed for pop cans, but for attackers. Then the entire scenario hits me. If you have a suggestion, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Focusing of disasters, emergencies, bad times, all of the time is not healthy. You need to take a break from the disaster prepping mentality. Life is meant to be lived and enjoyed. Prepping is just some added insurance for "just in case". Prepping for "war" all of the time is not healthy for a person mentally.

Taking some steps to safeguard your family in case SHTF ever happens is prudent and smart. But living with your head full of negative thoughts all of the time isn't good for anybody.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> As lots of you know, I take meds for anxiety. But another feeling has been creeping into my opinions.
> 
> I came here to learn stuff because I'm just your average citizen. I've learned a lot. Then something happened.
> 
> ...


Not really a good thing to post your problems like this on the internet, especially on a gun forum. And yes you probably should talk to someone sooner rather than later. Hard telling how much trouble you may have caused yourself with this post. Take care


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

actually have seen plenty of reports from people that prepping helped with their anxiety & negativity >>>> they felt better being able to coup with possible problems - gave a sense of organization to their life - gave purpose - opened up new interests & hobbies - improved their health ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

prepping is savings money, buying a used car instead of a new one, cutting coupons, sewing a hole in pants, stocking supplies, learning new skills, planning ahead...etc

I take a break every sunday to rest from my labors


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Try to get off scripted meds if you can. 

Big pharma wants you on the payroll.

I just "lost" a lifelong friend. Nicest person I knew, until "medication". He lost it. Went full nutty. Maybe rest of life in crowbar hotel.

Eat well, exercise, be with GOOD friends. Better than meds.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Eat well, exercise, be with GOOD friends. Better than meds.


Those items I do. I eat fresh fruits, vegetables and fish, only. As for "good friends," I actually have 'bad friends,' but they will die for you. As for the meds, our clinic updated personnel and I'm getting better treatment. I am thinking of taking "Full Spectrum CBD" but only if I can get input from my doctor.

The PTSD is the big problem. "Something" happened before I was four years old. My brother was younger, my parents have passed. Some things scare me, most things don't. The professionals are wondering about "regressive hypnotism." I think two things are important. One, Annie is right. Two, moderation in all things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Instead of rotating ammo witch really is not necessary . How about some in door gardening this time of year, Food grown in doors no madder how little is a good thing and should not invoke darkness. This time of year over cast sky low light can bring n the blues for many people. Try living in some parts of CA and WA no wonder they folks are so screwed up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Usually the "rotation" is the first round in the magazine. It doesn't happen with Federal Guard Dog ammunition, but with Hornady Critical Defense, sometimes part of the hollow-point peels back. To be honest, I also check out the feed lips.

You mentioned CA and WA, that's why we moved out of Madison...


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I like to think of it as and adventure. An SHTF event will test my skills and resolve. I am not looking forward to it, but I am not dreading it either.
I am sure a lot of you are better prepped than I. I think I could make it through a few weeks comfortably, but after that ???


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For the last three years I've been a "gloomy Gus." I do not know why it's happening, but there are fears and several full-on panic attacks that come out of nowhere.

I'm pulled both ways. I want the information from the pro-preppers here, but I can only take so much. But I'll admit, I've learned a lot here, it just costs me at some point.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you live in condition orange, you die in condition orange. Either by another's hand, or by sheer exhaustion, you will die if you stay at that level permanently.
You are not a machine. You are human. You need a break.
A breather is normal, and often leads to a re-invigoration of the original goal.

I'll take this in a different direction for just a second...
I don't know you from Adam. I don't know if you have a spiritual side or not. However you personally decide to do so, GET ONE. Humans are prone to dark things. We have the blessing and curse of forethought, and can overburden ourselves with "what *could* be" long before it ever happens. You need a way to let that out.
Some choose prayer to a higher being. Some choose meditation. Some sit by a lake and listen to the water.
Whatever works for you, do something. They all have a similar result. The mind lets go of things, and the person feels more at peace. The world becomes a little less dark... or you at least find yourself noticing the light a bit more.

Just know, you CAN come back from the dark place. Visiting once in a while is fine, and tunes our rational side to stay sharp. But we should never live there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

“Regressive therapy “ is a scam. It will have you believing things that never happened, thru the power of suggestion by the therapist.
I honestly did not think mainstream psychology used that anymore.

As far as “prepping”, whatever that is, my wife and I simply live a country life. Raise chickens, grow vegetables, put back canned food, keep to ourselves and spend as little money as possible.

If you really do have PTSD, it never goes away - your brain chemistry has been permanently changed. You just learn to live with it. I refused the VA medication and get along just fine as a law abiding productive member of society. My big secret to success? I refuse to think of myself as a victim.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Regressive therapy " is a scam. It will have you believing things that never happened, thru the power of suggestion by the therapist.
> I honestly did not think mainstream psychology used that anymore.
> 
> As far as "prepping", whatever that is, my wife and I simply live a country life. Raise chickens, grow vegetables, put back canned food, keep to ourselves and spend as little money as possible.
> ...


well put RPD.

As I Have said. Lost a close friend to big pharma/scripts. He went full blown crazy due to meds. Burned his house, families, and friends too.

Good living is the best treatment. Good fiends after that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> well put RPD.
> 
> As I Have said. Lost a close friend to big pharma/scripts. He went full blown crazy due to meds. Burned his house, families, and friends too.
> 
> Good living is the best treatment. Good fiends after that.


I lost a very good friend of many years because of VA psychotropic drugs.
We were in a PTSD program and he finally gave in to the VA's offer of drugs. In the first few days, while the shrink was "adjusting the dosage" he committed suicide and the body was found by his wife.
What they don't tell people is the risk of side effects like that when a patient is first put on a new drug.

I found that , for me, abstinence from all mind altering drugs and total abstinence from alcohol, plus a strong faith in God has changed my life for the better.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you really do have PTSD, it never goes away - your brain chemistry has been permanently changed.


Yes, I know. My first therapist told me that the amygdala never forgets, and makes a "decision" faster than you can. However, we are not stuck with only the meds popular in the 1950s and 60s, like lithium. Originally I was misdiagnosed and hence given the wrong meds. When SSM bought out Dean, the patients were interviewed, and the head of psychiatry told me that I was not bipolar, not even close. Just a case of anxiety and a trauma I do not remember. I have found Buspar easier on my system than Diazepam.

As for regressive therapy, it sometimes uncovers why the patient is the patient to begin with. My brother suffers from the same symptoms.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

There has been some very good advice given so far in these first 2 pages. When good friends were mentioned, you said all you have is bad friends... who would do anything for you?? I used to have a lot of friends. Not so much anymore. My phone only rings from automated calls, sometimes 3 in a week. 

My career is dead and I've tried to revive it over and over, but all I get is flat-line... I don't enjoy my job, but it doesn't cause me any stress. I prep because I feel God led me to do it. I feel he has put certain things in front of me to bring my attention to it. 

I'd suggest a non prepping hobby to make your mind off "doom & gloom". perhaps an instrument. I played the Violin in middle school. Picked one up many years later and started to get back into it slowly. It calmed me down after a bad day at work. 

The way I see it, you need 2 things. To keep your mind busy, with pleasant things. If nothing else, try binge watching The Bible, the 10 part mini series that was made 5-6 years ago. I was very impressed with it. 

Another crazy idea... have you ever thought of being a big brother (Big Brother and Big Sister Program)? Maybe you could help someone else and at the same time, get some help back. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

BookWorm said:


> Another crazy idea... have you ever thought of being a big brother (Big Brother and Big Sister Program)? Maybe you could help someone else and at the same time, get some help back. Stranger things have happened.


Agreed, Find a positive way to give back, stay busy with positive things and helping others.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> As lots of you know, I take meds for anxiety. But another feeling has been creeping into my opinions.
> 
> I came here to learn stuff because I'm just your average citizen. I've learned a lot. Then something happened.
> 
> ...


Prepping should always be fun. I think it should give you peace of mind. I understand the anxiety you feel about your wife needing her meds and other issues that are out of your control, we all have stuff like that; stuff we can't control. Don't let that stop you.

I don't worry about what I can't control, only what I can.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

It happens to me from time to time. My job can get stupid crazy sometimes, it can be like trying to keep up with a 3 armed chainsaw juggler, sometimes it can be like that for weeks.
All I know how to do is just keep going, and other things can start fall by the wayside for a bit as my energy level starts to drop and I put all my focus on the job at hand.
Things will settle down and I'll get back to my normal routine. 

The weather's gloomy here a whole lot, I'm in the Seattle area, it doesn't bother me but towards the end of winter it can start to get to Mrs. Boss sometimes. I'll have to dig out the therapy light for her, yes there is such a thing as a therapy light to treat SAD, seasonal affective disorder.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As paranoid as I get sometimes, it's always worse if you add "cold." Right now we have an inch of snow, and who knows what's under the snow on the roads. I'm going to make a run for sandwiches now, so we're stocked if this gets worse. Our weather forecasters are usually off one way or the other.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I wish I could adopt that personality. Here's an example, I'm rotating ammunition through magazines for fresh rounds. Suddenly I realize these rounds were not designed for pop cans, but for attackers. Then the entire scenario hits me. If you have a suggestion, I'd like to hear it.


I would suggest trying to get away from those meds that have and are currently changing your brain structure and functioning. It scares me to think about how many people are altered by these things. Are you going to continue to take them during SHTF? This is not me judging or shaming, just thinking out loud. I personally think that all these anti-anxiety/anti-depressive meds so many people are on, subvert the processes that the Good Lord created to keep us safe and healthy. Ie: it is good to be able to be anxious and it is healthy to feel down when sad shit happens. Life goes on and we adapt and survive. IMHO


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> Not really a good thing to post your problems like this on the internet, especially on a gun forum. And yes you probably should talk to someone sooner rather than later. Hard telling how much trouble you may have caused yourself with this post. Take care


While I whole-heartedly agree with your thoughts here, this is not a gun forum. Most decidedly not a gun forum. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The key word is "adjudicated."

Actually, it's smokers that have to worry the most. The drug that a doctor gives a smoker is called by an advertiser's name (Zyban). However, it's the same drug that is given to bipolars (Wellbutrin). Both types of doctors use the proper scientific name in their reports (Bupropion).

One day HIPAA will be recalled "for the good of the state." Then legal-eagles will start looking for guns to confiscate. On paper, a smoker has the same record as a bipolar, and probably have his guns taken until a doctor straightens it out in four or five years.

Anxiety is a common malaise. Over 35% of Americans have anxiety disorders. At one time the left wanted to confiscate the guns of veterans because of the risk of PTSD.

Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> While I whole-heartedly agree with your thoughts here, this is not a gun forum. Most decidedly not a gun forum. :tango_face_wink:


So we should not be talking about guns here then, OK. Then you should get rid of your gun or stop talking here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a good case for doubling up on the anxiety meds and let the prepping take care of itself. Or you might want to look into full spectrum Cannibis Oil. It seems more efficacious than CBD oil. Bet is a person had that it would cure what ails them. Now this theory is based on limited research other than what my cousin says who lives in Maine and has a legal grow operation. He says it cured his prostate cancer and keeps him mellow etc. 
https://canniseur.com/2018/07/13/wh...tween-cbd-oil-and-full-spectrum-cannabis-oil/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> So we should not be talking about guns here then, OK. Then you should get rid of your gun or stop talking here.


Don't be asinine. This is a prepper forum. Guns are part of prepping. We sometimes talk about guns. That does not make this a gun forum.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Or you might want to look into full spectrum Cannibis Oil. It seems more efficacious than CBD oil.


I am looking into that very thing, Full Spectrum CBD. I like the idea that it's from a plant, not a bottle of chemicals. My wife is riding me about being on anxiety meds and then washing them down with the oil. But I've talked to several friends--many worse off than I am--and I've heard some very good things.

BTW, I am working with a charity outfit called "The House of Hope." Lots of parents bring their children to Madison for a hospital stay, wiping out all their savings. The House of Hope is a place where they can stay. In fact, in The KimberForum, several guys bought "charity knives" with every dime going to this project.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The CBD is the key, the key that many people miss or don't know about or understand. 
It's not weed as a whole, it's using the part(s) that have positive and real benefits w/o or far less of the euphoria of weed. Plus it doesn't have a mile long list of side effects of a lot of modern medicines, some of which can have permanent and even deadly. 
Personally I'd rather maybe be just a tad high then take a pill that makes me feel like a rag doll sitting on a shelf watching the world go by, as I have done both.

IMO it's worth looking into @The Tourist.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Don't be asinine. This is a prepper forum. Guns are part of prepping. We sometimes talk about guns. That does not make this a gun forum.


Not to be asinine about it but if you don't have guns you WON"T have and you won't keep your preps long in a shtf situation. Guns play a very big part of survival even if you don't see it that way and it could be called gun prepping for survival forum just as well. But you won't see it that way so we will agree to disagree.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure on laws where you are? How about getting some seeds and growing your own? Ditch those script drugs. 

I just had a life-long friend go full blown nutty because of prescribed meds. He got to the point of suicidal, friends and family had him, "evaluated", 72 hrs they let him out.

He decided to burn his house down and those homes of family and friends, he's "safe" now , in the crowbar hotel.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well real preppers would not dare be brave enough to post anything on an unsecured chat board. My old Retrired Air Force Cololnel pal who is highly serious..says all places like this are funded by the FBI/DHS etc. and they read what nutty things we say each day..or run it through a super computer or something. So the big danger is them to know our Tourista pal is on pscycho meds and has guns. That might tempt them to come and take em as has been going on on the left coast recently. Glad we are only here to have fun and tell whoppers.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> As lots of you know, I take meds for anxiety. But another feeling has been creeping into my opinions.
> 
> I came here to learn stuff because I'm just your average citizen. I've learned a lot. Then something happened.
> 
> ...


Prepping is not something that one can start and stop. It's more of a mindset than anything else.

Confidence in what you are able to do and knowing what you can't is often the first epiphiny for the whole Prepper Mindset.

Knowing those two limits can help stabilize your depressing thoughts. Some SHTF events are way beyond our control - such as the Rapture or a major strike by the planet Neibu.

Other SHTF events can seem relatively minor. Such as stopping the bleeding when someone has cut an artery.

The more you work out how to react to these individual mini -shtf events, the greater your tool box will be filled. you'll then find it very easy to link a number of these mini event tasks together to handle a larger event.

Don't give up hope


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> As lots of you know, I take meds for anxiety. But another feeling has been creeping into my opinions.
> 
> I came here to learn stuff because I'm just your average citizen. I've learned a lot. Then something happened.
> 
> ...


Damn Tourist....after SHTF and I get my wife and kids to the inlaws for long term living...I'll make my way out to give you a hand. You stock pile the food and ammo, I'll take care of the marauders. 
Other than short term issues. Food, water, and medical. All my prepping simply involves learning AND PRACTICING LIVING basic.

Lots of folks think they can start a friction fire.....or make water safe to drink.....but YOUTUBE learning...even when you have it written down or in binders or electronic form...doesn't mean a damn when your ass is cold, thirsty, and starving.

I go out every now and then and do something...just mainly to have a little fun, realize I'm really out of shape, and it makes me appreciate the hell out of ATM's, Microwaves, Lighters and McDonalds.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I doubt the government has anything to fear from me. Anxiety is a condition turned inward, not outward. In my case, it's guilt and shame. The new wrinkle is agoraphobia, which I do not understand. It's been cold here, which is also something that bothers me for some reason. So I sit by the gas fireplace and read.

I think the bigger problem is when a strong central government gets HIPAA thrown out. Everyone will be investigated then.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I doubt the government has anything to fear from me. Anxiety is a condition turned inward, not outward. In my case, it's guilt and shame. The new wrinkle is agoraphobia, which I do not understand. It's been cold here, which is also something that bothers me for some reason. So I sit by the gas fireplace and read.
> 
> I think the bigger problem is when a strong central government gets HIPAA thrown out. Everyone will be investigated then.


As if the government doesn't investigate citizens now, like a law or regulation will stop the government. Never has before.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

ekim said:


> As if the government doesn't investigate citizens now, like a law or regulation will stop the government. Never has before.


Well, that's kind of my point. As you'll remember, when Homeland was first established they used to check the book lists of Barnes & Noble customers. I know the reason now, they were looking for people who wanted bomb making information. But at the time it seemed petty.

I'd be easy to check out, anyway. Our Sheriff, Dave Mahoney, is also a biker and a nice guy. He's trying to get better facilities for mentally ill people. But my point is this, he knows every one in my MC by their first name, and probably has for over two decades. If he wanted any of us, even for questioning, all he'd have to do is ask.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, that's kind of my point. As you'll remember, when Homeland was first established they used to check the book lists of Barnes & Noble customers. I know the reason now, they were looking for people who wanted bomb making information. But at the time it seemed petty.
> 
> I'd be easy to check out, anyway. Our Sheriff, Dave Mahoney, is also a biker and a nice guy. He's trying to get better facilities for mentally ill people. But my point is this, he knows every one in my MC by their first name, and probably has for over two decades. If he wanted any of us, even for questioning, all he'd have to do is ask.


Homeland Security was just the government admitting what they are doing, not when they started doing it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> Homeland Security was just the government admitting what they are doing, not when they started doing it.


DHS is another of Dubjas dumb ideas. He took five buck an hour airport bag screeners and turned them into 100k per year bureacrats. That guy was way more trouble than he was worth..not even counting dumbly attacking Iraq while the real bad guys were huddled up in Saudi Arabia. Sure glad I never voted for him or his worthless old Daddy.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> DHS is another of Dubjas dumb ideas. He took five buck an hour airport bag screeners and turned them into 100k per year bureacrats. That guy was way more trouble than he was worth..not even counting dumbly attacking Iraq while the real bad guys were huddled up in Saudi Arabia. Sure glad I never voted for him or his worthless old Daddy.


All good points. But I don't think attacking in Saudi Arabia would have done any good either, as I'm sure the bad guys were hidden very good and not to be found or hurt. Iraq was just a safe way to save face and look strong to the people. It was a good show to watch on TV though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the Colonel explained the dielemma precisely. He said the Saudis are the money bags who give payola to all the radical Sunni/Wahabi groups so they want bother them similar to a protection racket in the mafia. The Colonel said as we swigged a cold one and watched Dubja puttting boots on the ground in Iraq on TV. Which as I quoted him numerous times. It is and was the biggest military blunder in US military history. The smart military leader would attack the Saudis where all the highjackers were sponsored. Col said it would only take about 3 weeks to clean it up...and use their oil money to fund going after the other rats nests who pursue a similar religion. Col say all members of the Saudi Royal family would have to be executed..about 7,000 folks..but war is heck. He say the only country which cant be invaded conventionally is Iran. He say due to the georgraphy it would need to be nuked until it glowed..in the day time. He was boots on the ground in Afghanistan lasing the caves to get Osamma Bin Laden. His nickname was ******* killer. He predicted Noo Yawk City would be rendered uninhabitalbe by either a dirty bomb or biologcal agents within 10 years. He has a very cool prepper compaound in the mountains. Hes hiding in plain sight right now but he thinks the muzzies will come try to kill him...so he can go total off grid on short noitce.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Prepping gets to me every once in a while.but then again.so does everyday life. So i step back and take a breath of polluted air.then i go onto a camping trip for at least 2 or 3 days n nights.just to get awat from everyone and everything.
A say helps as well.
i got depressed today.then i thought back to my good accomplishments of the past 9 years,then my heart smiled.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Don't feel bad about it. When I sit and talk with friends who will open up, I've found that many people are having problems with depression and anxiety. And I have a theory on that, too.

It was always "assumed" that the children of the USA will achieve a better life than their parents. However, the mask has been pulled off of the government, and I think it let people know just what's going on. Instead of being excited by an ever improving life, they now fear that their rights will be taken, their taxes will be wasted and retirement might mean a single room in a nursing home.

Despite my irreverent sense of humor, I think I'm more often depressed than happy. My medical doctor says he sees a lot of guys like me, guys who have turned 65 and feel pushed out of an active life. I've also found that many of the older guys at the gym laugh all the time. It appears that there is an "age of acceptance" once you fully adjust to retirement and new pursuits.

I'm in that gray, depressed portion of life. But I have found happier times more often. I hope this is an adjustment, but right now sleeping, lack of appetite and reluctance to go to the gym seem to be the dominant factors.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think God's going to give us the graces we need when the floor drops out from under us. I'm not saying we're all gonna be safe and sound, but He will give us the graces to get through it through Christ.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i find something that i enjoy doing when ever i feel down or what ever.in which what i do can include Prepping or not.i canned pints of chicken in broth and broth in quarts the other day.i can use/eat that in the here n now.or save it for a shtf situation. then there's the bean's n ham that im fixing up now.and if something like that don't work.that's when i say the hell with it and go camping just to get away from it all for a couple days.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I think God's going to give us the graces we need when the floor drops out from under us. I'm not saying we're all gonna be safe and sound, but He will give us the graces to get through it through Christ.


While my wife slumbers in the late morning, I'm in front of the gas fireplace with my Daily Devotional. Now that my throat is healing, I have much to thank God about, and I keep asking Him to find me some souls I would be the best at for evangelizing. There's a woman at my gym who has that "magic touch." If she sees a fellow member down in the dumps, within a few minutes she is living her faith to a total stranger.

I can talk to compatriots and folks I know, but I do not have her touch when it comes to strangers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> While my wife slumbers in the late morning, I'm in front of the gas fireplace with my Daily Devotional. Now that my throat is healing, I have much to thank God about, and I keep asking Him to find me some souls I would be the best at for evangelizing. There's a woman at my gym who has that "magic touch." If she sees a fellow member down in the dumps, within a few minutes she is living her faith to a total stranger.
> 
> I can talk to compatriots and folks I know, but I do not have her touch when it comes to strangers.


You can offer your joys, sufferings and even your whole day: everything you do for the conversion of souls. Don't discount that. It's very powerful.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

you gotta remember that life is not just a tragedy. it is a tragic comedy. see the comedy. it helps to take the edge off of everything to maintain your sense of humor. consider exercising it like a muscle. it's a form of prepping so when everyone is clawing at their face you can imagine eating some popcorn for the show. you don't need a breather. it's a new way of being. sense of humor is like an antiseptic for calamity. think of it that way.


----------

